# How to show filesize in LR



## mudguard (Apr 14, 2019)

Hi,

Is there a way to show the filesize (mb) of an image in LR?
Can't see it in the metadata panel and it's not an option in loupe info.

Any suggestions?

Cheers


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Apr 14, 2019)

It's there. You have to use the right form of the Metadata panel:


----------



## irving (May 3, 2020)

Hal P Anderson said:


> It's there. You have to use the right form of the Metadata panel:
> View attachment 12445


Thank you very much!


----------



## May Hem (Jan 9, 2021)

Is there a way to view file sizes (MB) in Grid View?


----------



## johnrellis (Jan 10, 2021)

May Hem said:


> Is there a way to view file sizes (MB) in Grid View?


Unfortunately not. But you can filter, search, and sort by file size with the Any Filter plugin, e.g.





The List View plugin lets you see a tabular list of the selected photos, including their file size.


----------

